# External Hard Disk. Suddenly ask to format?



## weirdguy (Jan 31, 2008)

My Seagate 320GB SATA II but currently used as Enclosed USB External Hard Disk. This morning when I start my laptop, my laptop prompt for my hard disk to format in order to view it.

I got two partition in this hard disk - 50GB and 250GB. Vista only prompt to reformat 250GB, rather than 50GB. This seems really weird.

I had tried the sticky by running the testdisk and it got worst. My computer currently only shows 1 RAW Partition left.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

If possible - mount the drive inside a desktop PC.

Run TestDisk again:

*A.* At the first window, select “*No Log*” and press the <*Enter*> key. 
*B.* Select which drive to analyse, choose “*Proceed*” and <*Enter*>.
*C.* Select partition type – Intel if it’s a PC then <*Enter*>.
*D.* Choose *Advanced* > press <*Enter*>.
*E.* Choose *Boot* > press <*Enter*>.
*New screen - please post back with a screenshot.*



*How to post a screenshot.*


----------



## rudy1711 (Jan 27, 2009)

hi guys my transcend 250 gb suddenly asks me to format it. i do not want to lose the data, is there someway i can avoid this


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

Rudy,
Please start a new thread for your issue so we can provide individualized responses. In the meantime the place to start is in the post above yours... start a new thread and let us know the results.


----------



## skyrank (Mar 15, 2010)

OK. Simple solution. 
1. Plug Seagate External Hard Drive into your computer
2. Go To Computer
3. Right click on the Drive
4. Click Properties
5. Go To Tools
6. Run an Error Check.

This should find any corruptions on the hard drive; and you should be able to access the drive after this. You may have lost some files, depending upon the level of curruption.


----------

